# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Dergimi i Raportit ne Email

## Vb.Net

Kam deshire qe qaporti i caktuar psh Fatura ta dergoj me email nga Ms Access 2007

kam gjetur kete kod por nuk po me mrine emaila ne inbox


DoCmd.SendObject acSendReport, "Rpt_Fatura_Aktive", acFormatPDF, "blerimhoxha82@yahoo.com", , , "Fatura Tatimore", "Pershendetje", , False
a ka dikush naj zgjidhje

----------


## hot_prinz

Access-in se perdori fare, vetem kur me duhet te lexoj ndonje te dhene nga databaza qe i ka krijuar dikush tjeter. Po ashtu Emaila me Access nuk kam derguar kurre, vetem nese te nevojitet kod per C#, PHP,. 

Ne C# i dergoj keshu Emailat:



```

                SmtpClient client = new SmtpClient(sendServer);
                System.Net.Mail.MailMessage message = new System.Net.Mail.MailMessage(sendFrom, sendTo);
                message.Body = strContent;
                message.Subject = strSubject;
                MailAddress mail = new MailAddress("inson.teneqe@gomisteria.com");
                message.CC.Add(mail);
                 if (serverPort != null)
                    client.Port = System.Convert.ToInt32(serverPort);
                 client.Send(message); 


```

----------

